# Are posting charges included in coding duties?



## vwp0755 (May 21, 2008)

Currently the coders in my office (a Diagnostic Imaging Center) code operative reports and pass them to data entry to actually post charges to patient accounts. I would love some feedback regarding coding/charge entry procedures where other coders work.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmelcam (May 22, 2008)

I code for a general surgery office and I also post the charges in the system.


----------



## kevbshields (May 22, 2008)

Because I work in a hospital HIMS department (although I've worked many other places previously), I do not post charges to accounts.  That is the Billers' responsibility.

I will also point out that I have only worked at a single facility where posting was performed by coders and that was only on an "as needed," (data entry backup) or account correction basis.


----------



## cnoel79 (May 22, 2008)

I have been coding for a G.I. group for 9 years and I do not post charges.


----------



## scorrado (May 22, 2008)

I work in a multispecialty clinic and all of us in the business office not only do coding but we post the charges in the computer as well. I guess we would be classified as Coder/Billers.


----------



## cmartin (May 22, 2008)

I also work in a general surgery practice, and I do not post the charges.  It probably varies a lot by such things as size of practice and type of software being used.
Connie Martin CPC,GENSG


----------



## jifnif (May 22, 2008)

I work in a small office and I code and post but I also have to answer phones, post charges, submit to insurances and take care of drs scheduling.  Also, I plan meetings and make the travel arrangements for all of our drs.    I wish the pay compensated for all of that!!!!


----------



## hgerdes (May 22, 2008)

hopemartin said:


> Currently the coders in my office (a Diagnostic Imaging Center) code operative reports and pass them to data entry to actually post charges to patient accounts. I would love some feedback regarding coding/charge entry procedures where other coders work.  Thanks in advance.


I work for a large Cardiology practice and right now we have 6 certified coders and we all code the op reports and post the charges.


----------



## hgerdes (May 22, 2008)

*Coders and Posters*



hopemartin said:


> Currently the coders in my office (a Diagnostic Imaging Center) code operative reports and pass them to data entry to actually post charges to patient accounts. I would love some feedback regarding coding/charge entry procedures where other coders work.  Thanks in advance.



In the Cardiology practice I work for the coders code the op reports and then we also post them. We work closely with the AR team on the denials/appeals. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## vwp0755 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the great feedback!


----------

